# FreeBSD 11 Release on Macbook Pro Resolution Issues



## ash2600 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone,  this is quite maddening.  I have installed 11.0-RELEASE-p2 on a Macbook Pro 11,3 which is an i7 Haswell with both a GeForce GT 750M and an Iris 5200 Pro for graphics.  The issue is the incredibly small (high? - 2880x1800) resolution which I cannot change or alter - either in the vt console or with X.

At the bootloader options cli, entering gop list only gives me the following:
mode 0: 2880x1800x32, stride=4096

I was able to get LXDE working and again running 'xrandr' only show the following:
Screen0: minimum 2880x1800, current 2880x1800, maximum 2880x1800 etc.,

I'm using the scfb video driver.  Apparently people were having this issue pre-version 11 (https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=210382) but I can confirm that this fix is in place in my install but it doesn't change anything.

I feel I am so close to having a working OS, it's just too headache inducing at this point.  Any suggestions?


----------



## marcelbonnet (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi. 

Well, Haswell family is supported by the intel driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  .  Updates about Graphics you'll find here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/ . Did you tried intel driver? I got it working with a Ivy Bridge CPU.

scfb has no acceleration.


----------



## ash2600 (Nov 11, 2016)

I guess at this point, unless I am not understanding how the graphics drivers work, even before I load X, I am dealing with the ridiculously tiny 2880x1800 resolution with vt/console.  I can try installing the intel driver and perhaps that will fix my X resolution, I don't know if it will fix how the console looks...


----------



## tingo (Nov 11, 2016)

Have you read the vt(4) man page? You might have to load a KMS driver (see drm-kms(7) and drm(7) man pages) for your graphics card (or cards) to have more video modes.
If that doesn't help, perhaps the UEFI implementation on your machine allows you to change the video mode. I'm not familiar with Apple hardware, so I can't help with that one.
(As an aside, idle minds wonder why you got yourself a machine with a screen resolution that you don't want to use...)


----------



## ash2600 (Nov 11, 2016)

I'll definitely try that out...  as for the reason - getting it to work on the macbook is for absolutely no valid reason except to try it out!  Right now I am "dual-booting" OS X and a crippled FreeBSD so that's kinda cool.


----------

